# Adobe will kritische Flash-Lücke am Donnerstag stopfen



## Newsfeed (8 Juni 2010)

Die Lücke wird bereits aktiv ausgenutzt, um PCs zu kompromittieren. Die gleiche Lücke soll im Adobe Reader und Acrobat aber erst am 29. Juni geschlossen werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

